# what motor can I use



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

those AC motors won't really work, they're single phase..... maybe something from a treadmill (some are DC).

Look on surpluscenter.com under electrical and see if they have a decent size DC motor. They're super cheap.


----------



## bugpack (May 26, 2010)

thanks will keep looking. I'd like to see pictures of everyones projects if you have thme. you know ... food for thought


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.evalbum.com/type/BICY


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

120v treadmill motors pop up on fleabay all the time... but they may yet be overkill for your needs.

A 48v 40A scooter motor with a beefy controller can provide tons of fun, but also may cost as much as the 120v treadmill motors.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

You might look thru my Electricle? Project blog and the Endless Sphere Ebike forums to get some good ideas, as well as the EV Album as recommended above.

Those will also show you a few things that won't work or not well, so you can just skip those and save time and money.


----------

